# First FET on Moday, 8th November



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everybody.

Our big day is approaching fast. Our 2 lil frosties are coming out of the freezer and into the oven on Monday. Fingers crossed they'll survive the meltdown. Not sure how many cells they are, but 2 years ago, when we had a fresh ICSI cycle, they were referred to as 'good' embies.
Scan to check the endometrium tomorrow. I'm on 6mg of Progynova and still injecting 0.25mg of Buserelin and feeling rough!!

Good luck to everybody!

XXX


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck with your cycle! Here's lots of    for monday

livity K


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you!! 
And congratulations.

XXX


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Lemoniebunnie

All the very best for monday. I don't know about you but as the big day approaches i get more and more excited and want it to work more and more. Our embies come out on the freezer on monday but they are going to grow them to blasts so they are not in the oven until thurs. Hope we both have smooth transfers and that they settle in nice and tight  
I'm on tablets prog something and start with pessaris on sat. my lining was 12 at the last measure. 

    
All the very very very best

Sallyy


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

HI All,

I just had my Egg Transfer today 5th Nov. I had 3 Frozen eggs and 2 defrosted properly and one didnt...2 are now on board.

Its been a very stressful few weeks but now the wait!!! I asked to have sedation for the transfer as i get myself so worked up-this time it was much better that i was asleep and woke up and it was all over...

Testing on the 19th of Nov.

Good luck to you Lemoniebunny with your transfer. fingers crossed for you.

Good Lucky Sally..Fingers crossed and lots of prayers.

Thinking of you i will pray for you and hope that you will do the same for me and my embies.

xx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all

Good luck everyone with thawing and transfer..
im on prog 10mg a day, 2 patches, DR til sunday and then start the lovely pessaries.. last frostie on ice and fingers crossed transfer thursday 11th.
will be thinking of you lemoniebunny on monday .. let us know how you get on.
Sallyy.. wonder if our otd's will be the same?? think our clinic says to test 18 days after ET.. sounds a long time?
Babysmile.. congrats on being PUPO!!! 

melanieb x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all

hope everyone is fine-well as fine as is possible...

Day 2 of the transfr and feeling a bit better and even feeling positive. pheww thats a new feeling...

how are you all ?

keep updating..

babysmile
xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck for ET's today ladies!!
xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

good luck ladies  on you et


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Viviloves

Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!! did i read that you had 2 embryos on ice? did you have both put back? 
im trying to stay positive for thursday.. but very worried that our only embryo may not make it.. but if both of yours thawed well that at least gives me a little hope xxxxx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone sorry for being away for a while. MY dp is away and have been crazy busy.

Viviloves babysmile congrats on being pupo I hope the 2ww goes v quick for you sending you lots of    

Mel all the best for thurs hope your little embie survives the thaw    

Lemonbunnie hows did it go?

Well 3 of our 3 day embies were thawed today one survived the thaw 1 has a 50% chance of survival and 1 didn't make it. I want to have 2 put back in so they will start thawing the blasts next...

If I missed anyone then sorry

sending you all lots


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello..

  vi - so pleased that all of your embies made it, im not sure what freezing method our clinic uses but hope its the same!!! your cat sounds very cute. i love cats .. they are my babies.. lol   

Sallyy - Hope all is going well with your embies hunny...    

Lemonie - how are things? thinking of you   

i woke up this morning very nervous about 2moro.. i want to be positive but dont want to be too dissapointed so im trying to think negative as well.. just want to find out 'right now' lol arrrrggghhhhhhh 
roll on 2moro..        

much love 
melanieb xx


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you All for your lovely messages.

The transfer happened 9th November in the end. It was a bit epic, but we got there. I was jumping in my seat on my full bladder because the embryologist was running half an hour late. 
But the 2 embies thawed and they're snuggling nicely; testing on 22nd November.

Good luck everybody.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Fab News Lemonie!!!!!!!!!!!!!    on being PUPO!!! im always so scared of wetting myself during transfer!!   
snuggle in little ones .. xx

melanieb xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

good luck melaineb for tomorrow keeping everything crossed for you et xxx 


Lemoniebunny-good luck for the 22nd and will    for you xxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hello dear freinds..

Im now on Day 5 since transfer, had a few funny niggles in my tummy and a bit of cramping so been a touch worried..just praying that nothing goes wrong.

how is evryone else feeling. im still taking progynova 6mg and 4 pessaries(2 am and 2pm).

i feel pretty calm and relaxed and even happy!! What is going on with me??

Has anyone else had any cramps or pains etc?

Fingers crossed for you all and lots of love and best wishes to us all!


xxxx


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello girlies, 

I'm excited to read all about your FET -    to those of you PUPO!  I have my transfer on Saturday (hoping my two little snow babies survive the thaw) and then OTD on 22nd............!  

Babysmile - when my ICSI cycle was successful, I had cramping......could be a positive sign!

Lemoniebunny - we're on the same scheduled OTD!!!  Let's go crazy together!  

BabyM


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Me too i had cramping with DS during 2ww!


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies

Sallyy - is transfer still today for you?? or are you still waiting for your blasts? xx

Hi Vi - you sound in good spirits     xx

Hello to 65Roses - thank you for your good luck wishes xx

Congrats on being PUPO baby smile   xx

Babymiricle - Good luck for ET hunny     for your embies to thaw xx

Hi lemonie x

awaiting the phone call ... phone rang just after 8.30 but was a call for dh ... oh its torture      

will update you later.

melanieb xx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

yep still sat around not knowing what to do with self 1 day 3 embryo has made it to blast stage and is looking mighty fine! 1 blast not looking so good so thawing out another! aaaaah!

Good luck everyone keep us posted

Sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone

well im thrilled to say that our last embryo made it!!!!!!!!! had a grade 2 8 cell transfered this morning. had the phone call at 9.30 and was in theatre for 11.30!    i've been resting this afternoon but feel fine. OTD is a long way off our clinic say 18 days so it'll be 29th november!! 

all the best Sallyy with your blasts..       

much love
melanieb xx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi melanie b so glad your embie made it it's a fighter already. I really hope it snuggles in tight and you get a bfp     

Babymiracle HI! good luck for sat sending you positive vibes for a smooth transfer.      

Lemoniebunnie congrats on being pupo   

Well we used up all our frosties but we had 2 blasts put back. Lovely smooth transfer so fingers crossed otd is 24th nov. 
transfer was delayed by an hour as a bulb blew in theater!!!!!!!! just my luck !!!!!! bladder was v full and was very scared i would wet myself , anyway i didn't thank god!

Sendin big positive vibes to everyone at every stage fingers crossed and  positive thoughts to us all

Sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning all

Fantastic news sallyy!! congrats on being PUPO!!!!    

just a thought ladies but are we staying on this thread or slipping over to the 2ww area??

    

melanieb xx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

how is everyone doing??

babysmile...


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Melanie B: Very happy for you!!! Hope it will be a BFP for you.

Viviloves: Our frosties were 3 day- embryos, so maybe that's why I'm testing later than you.

Feeling well; tad worried because can feel some kind of twinges, not exactly cramps... Probably just the embies settling in...

Love the pessaries!!! (NOT!)

Where's everybody having their treatment? I'm at the OFU in Cowley (well, Oxford)

XXXXXXX


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Evening

Hi Babysmile - were good thanks. how about you? hope those twinges have settled a bit. see your on progynova.. me too but im on 10mg a day (5 tablets a day) and 6 pesseries at bedtime.. no wonder im hormonal    

Sallyy- Hope those blasts are settling in nicely. was laughing at your bladder comment.. think we all feel the same   

Vi- not sure if were allowed to stay on here once on the 2ww, im sure the 'mod' will let us no if were being naughty!! great that your resting well    

Lemonie - dont worry hunny, im sure the twinges are just your embies settling in like you say. ive had a few today but ive been out and about and im going to rest tonight.  Were having our treatment at Hull as we moved to the outskirts of Hull about a year ago. Prior to that we were at Care Nottingham.   

Hi to any1 ive missed   

I had some sad news today. my dad lives in the canary island and has had a problem with his sight recently. hes only 63! apparently he went to the hospital today and his retina (?sp) has slipped.. didnt know that was possible. anyway he needs to have an emergency op on monday morning, so were flying out tomorrow to look after the dog etc as my step mum needs to go with him. therefore i dont know if i will be around for a little while but i will try and post as soon as i can. good luck ladies 
much love
melanieb xx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone hope your all having a gud weekend.

Mel b sorry to here that your dad is not well. Its really good that hes got you to help out. I'm sending lots of positive vibes for the op and reovery take care of yourselves x x x x 
I was looking at the drugs you afre on it's no wonder you are hormonal you are nearly double my dosage and i'm hormonal anyway i would be in the loony bin if i had your dosage!

viviloves i like the way you get to test at 7 days etc what did u think of care?

Babysmile how are the twinges? hope they've settled down how you doing?

Lemonbunnie how are your twinges? your right the pessaries are gross!!!! yuck! but hopefully they will do their job and help us to get our BFPS    

Babymiracle how did it go today?

Afm i had a bit of spotting yesterday it seems to have stopped. Nver know if that is a good sign as had it on my negative and positive cycle so am just telling myself it was the embies settlin in     thought about testing today but that is just ridiculous so pushed that idea out of my mind    . I'm glad everyone has the "don't wet yourself" worry when doing transfer!!!!
Apart from that am taking it easy. Made a yummy veggie lasagne last night but then knocked it to the floor     oh the mess looked like a murder had taken place and took forever to clean up !!!!! can i blame that on the hormones?

Anyway       

To everyone thinking about you all

Sallyy


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

forgot to add i'm having my treatment at care nottingham


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello from fuerteventura!! 

borrowed my dads computer but you never know how long the internet connection will last for   

nice to see that your all still in good spirits ladies.

Sallyy - oooo spotting sounds very positive     ive never had that as yet but from what i hear it sounds like implantation fx for you!! and your at my old clinic. i loved having my tx at notts they are all so lovely. our consultant was maha she was great. moved to yorkshire a year ago which is why were having our tx at hull xx

Vi- wow Japan.. that beats us all hands down for place of clinic    great!! i think thats a great idea to encourage you to test on those days, but i understand that you will be feeling nervous. i always love being pupo.. just want to have the end result too!! your symptoms sound   

Hi to every1 else hope your all feeling     

we arrived in the canaries y'day and dad flew to where the hospital is this morning. eye op tomorrow. hes very nervous but its for the best and he'll be fine after im sure. we have a flight booked for wednesday to come home. dad doesnt know about the tx so it was really ackward last night making lots of excuses as to why i didnt want any wine etc. im feeling really chilled out about tx this time. just hope that feeling stays!

much love
melanieb x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies hope you all had decent weekends!

Mel b glad you made it to the canaries will be thinking of you and your dad last nite. I bet it was akward making excuses about not drinking etc glad you got through it hun. I like care nottingham too my consultant is Dr George ............. i cannot even begin to spell his name but he is v good  like you said that staff are very friendly and kind.

Vi sorry about the mix up but wow Japan  glad i found that one out. How long have you been out there? how is it? All the best for your d10 testing will be thinking about you       How funny about your dp lasagne dropping must have been something in the air   

Babysmile  - hows it going?

Lemonbunnie, baby m- your otd is getting closer are you staying sane?

Afm - no more spotting. just wish i could be sedated til the 24th and then wake up and do the test and know either way i am NOT a patient person ..... have you ladies taken time off? i have taken 2 days off but only work 3 a week anyway...
Must keep self busy i think is the answer starting with cookie making tomoz

Lots of positive wishful thoughts to you all

Sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning

its raining!! am i the only 1 that can travel thousands of miles for rain   

hi sally i remember dr george he did my last transfer. really lovely man. oh and that reminds me.. ive always had doctors do my transfers prior to this fet, but i had a nurse do transfer this time! bet shes on less money though    i know what you mean about the waiting.. i was thinking this morning about when i could get away with testing. thought about testing 14dpt but sort of want to keep the dream alive so may wait until otd. im back at work for the final week of the 2ww. ive taken the whole of the 2 weeks off before but i find it goes much slower. x

Hi Vi ... dont you let this bfn get ya down.. its very very early. plenty of time to change, even if it doesnt change by 11dpt you could still get  a bfp at otd!     dairy milk sounds like a plan though   . 

how is every1 else getting on.. babysmile, baby miracle, 65roses and lemoniebunny.....  

(.Y.) have been really really sore this morning, glad my body is absorbing the pessaries so well!!! had a look on the 2ww thread and found some information regarding when implantation should take place etc.. so im 4dpt today ... embie = 7 days so should be impanting today after hatching yesterday! fx    

much love
melanieb x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Ladies

Vi sorry your day 7 test wasn't a bfp    hold on in there though honey its not over until it's over!!!! I am thinking about you loads and loads    Keep us posted and really hope you have a good day 10 result. 

Mel b hows your dad? has it sopped raining yet? how is the 2ww going. Having a nurse do the transfer is interesting and I bet they don't get paid as much !!!!  I have bought a 3 pack of pee sticks but am making myself not use them. THink i will test on the 23rd tho as i don't see what difference a day can make !!!!

Baby m baby s lemoniebunnie whats the latest     to you all

AFM My mum comes down from oooop north (manchester) tonight. If she wasn't coming then i would have gone back to work as sitting around the house does me no favours at all! My house is sparkling as i have cleaned it from top to bottom. Anyhow she is a very positive person so am looking forward to spending a few days with her :0). 

Lots of love and hope

Sallyy


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all

hope everyone is ok and sorry to hear that test is bfp for you VI,

how is everyone else doing. ive been suffering horrendous cramps so gave in and testd early this morning day 11 and its bfn does it mean that its all over i used the clear blue test??

Been totallly distraught! 

x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

sorri VI meant to say bfn....my test date is frid 19th..can it seriously be tooo early to tell?

x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

yes it can some ladies don't get a bfp until  otd. i really hope you get a bfp on friday. I would say stay away from the pee sticks but I am rubbish at doing that and will test early too. It is a form of torture tho so if you can don't test again til otd. thinking about you .

Sallyy


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

Thnk you soo much Sally.. So there is hope yet?
The "not pregnant" sign was so strong and came up pretty much straight away.... 

Cant believe it..but if there is hope i wil hold on to it with both hands.
x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hello

where is everyone?
is all ok...
xx


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello girlies, 

Sorry I've not been on to give you all an update.......!  

Vi and Babysmile - don't you worry one bit about a BFN at this stage.  I had two negatives before I got a very faint BFP (2 days before OTD) and my BetaHCG on OTD was only 105. Thinking about you and your little Angel, we never forget the little ones we were never able to meet.  Try to stay positive, as hard as it can be, there is still hope, I promise!

I had the transfer on Saturday.  Both snow babies thawed nicely and now Tad and Polly are hopefully snuggling down deep and keeping warm!  OTD is 22nd.  Not sure how I'm feeling at the moment - no signs but then I didn't have any signs (apart from mild cramping) last time.  Girls, don't be disheartened if your boobs aren't hurting or you're not feeling sick or tired, some people don't get any symptoms and the only sure sign of pregnancy is a BFP.  I didn't get any signs/symptoms last time so I'm not reading too much into the fact that I don't have any signs this time!  It's too early in any case.

I'm trying to relax as much as possible.  DH has been great and let me rest lots while he's entertained DS - as I had the transfer on Saturday I had the weekend to relax and then DH took yesterday off and has worked from home today.  

Right off to make dinner (don't worry girls, I'm not loopy, I live in US (DH and I are British) so there's a 9 hour time difference) - while you're all sleeping soundly, I'm about to make dinner!

BabyM


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Evening ladies

im back!!! 

Vi -    its not over yet but i do know how you are feeling right now. this will be my third cycle and it worries me too that things are not 100%. but we can only do what our clinics suggest as they have the skills and knowledge... but its just blooming frustrating in the mean time....     for a bfp for you hunny    my dad is home and recovering, he has an out patient appt next week in gran canaria but its looking good! my otd is 29th .. im the last one to test and yet we all had transfer at similar times...so im back at work next week which will help time pass by. as for the cats i am sooooo looking forward to seeing them, however they are in the cattery for the full week as we are meeting up with relatives in york this weekend, which weve had planned for ages. busy busy busy. i was thinking of testing thursday 25th but dh wants to wait    arrrgghhhh


Babysmile - really hope it changes for you hunny...    

Babymiracle - Congrats on being PUPO hope tad and polly are settling in nicely   

Sallyy - Hi! dad is fine thanks.. the rain did stop    and we had a beautiful day y'day ty. oh no youve bought pee sticks..     
i dont have any at the moment and i am sooo tempted to buy some. i'll see how i feel when i have my days off next week (thursday which is the day i really want to test)... but very nervous about it all! enjoy your time with your mum x

so when my dad came back from the hospital he didnt look too bad, he rested and then we bought a chinese takeaway! yum
this meant that the wine arrived AGAIN.... so i had to tell them (dad and my step mum) oh just remembered that someone asked me about if they retired out in the canaries.. nope they went out to work there 20 years ago, bought a house and settled down there. anyway dad was a little stunned but then wished us all the best and told me that he and my mum tried for me for 9 years!!!! mum had to have some tx but hes unsure what that was.. apparently dads sperm count was a little low 2. my god its amazing what you learn. i was really shocked but it all made perfect sense. will delve a little further with my mum i think ( in a sensitive way). chin up every1 were getting there     for some well deserved bfp soon for you all xxxx

melanieb x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi ladies gosh we are all tensng up hey? this journey is NOT an easy one and i pray in a non religious way for all of us everyday.    Sorry i haven't been in touch my mumsy has kept me VERY busy.

Vi i really hope things change for you. It's good that you have a plan of action for your next go. I just wanted to mention that Dr George ..... at care nottingham is an expert in recurrent non implantation. He has people from australia, america and europe consult with him... my firiends had 4 rounds of ivf all with bfns and then after seeing george had twins.....  anyway thinking about you tommorow.  I have everything crossed. How were the muffins the cookies were great but i sent DH to work with them as i would seriously have eaten them all 

Baby S i really hope things change for you too all the best xx

Hi Mel B welcome back to the u.k . glad your dad looked okay when he got back. Must have been good to finally tell your dad the truth and not have to make up random reasons for not drinking. Interesting that they struggled and had some kind of treatment

Baby m i really hope tad and polly settle in nicely and that your ds has a sibling v soon. glad your taking it easy.

hi and    to anyone else who is part of this thread.

AFM  having mum here has been a lifesaver!!!!! she has kept me busy busy busy went to a really good shop called the new life trading center in cannock. They sell clothes from the major retailers at very reduced prices and just about all the money you pay goes to a charity for disabled children... got some very nice jumpers and a monsoon coat !! all for £20. I really don't feel like this has worked this time. I knew when i was preggers with DS don't know how just knew. This time just don't have bought 6 tests now and will test evryday til the 24th... obviously it's not over until it's over but i don't hold out much faith. I think this cycle is a step towards a positive result next cycle (full on icsi).

All the best ladies thinking about you all    

Sallyy


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hello

just about holding on to dear hope and hope that it all goes ok tommorow!
V stressed out!! 

wishing everyone luck and peace!
x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

oh goodness really hoping u get a bfp


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

bfn


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning all

Babysmile - so sorry for you hun.. sending you lots of hugs            

xx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh baby smile so so sorry sending you lots of        take care of your self   

Sallyy


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

Haven't logged on for a while. Trying to keep busy, testing tomorrow morning (will probably be very early in the morning as I won't be able to sleep).

Sorry and lots of hugs to those who had negative results.      

I know how you must feel, what with Christmas coming up, I used to hope and pray for the Christmas magic thing...  You're all in my thoughts, and dear to me. It really helps to share stuff with people on the same boat as you.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi ladies.

just lost my last post   

Lemonie - Lovely to hear from you, wishing you all the best for testing day 2moro hope and     you get your bfp      xx

Sallyy - How are you getting on with testing? did you do it or are you holding off     

Vi - so sorry hunny that your tests have not changed, really hope and    that there may be a chance of things changing do u test again soon? or have they said its a definate bfn? sounds like you have a good plan for your next journey already   

Babysmile - thinking of you   

Babymiracle - how r u getting on? 

afm im falling apart really.... couldnt help myself and tested 8dp3dt on friday as it was dh birthday, we got a bfn however it wasnt an early first responce test so i thought it might change. Bought a couple of early ones over the weekend and tested this morning 10dp3dt still bfn so now i feel deflated.... i know i know ... it can change, but it made me think omg i could be faced with this result again ...    sad today.... 

melanieb x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Lemonie all the best for tommorow    
Mel i have given in and done a hpt the     couldn't stop me!!! Anway it was a bfn today and yesterday. I am pretty sure thats it for us as my otd is wed. Won't bother now til wed. Like you, i know it can change but I am not hopeful. I REALLY hope it changes for you.     

Vi i love e-bay too actualy i just love a bargain!!! e-bay has the extra bonus of an adrenilin rush (that will I won't i get it feeling at the end of bidding) does Japan have NO charity shops? 

Hi Baby M    hope tad and polly are proper snuggled in and ready to help release lots of hcg  as soon as they can    

Afm I'm back to work tommorow and am looking forward to it! We think we will egg share next time to keep costs down. Does anyone have an opinion on this I used to think it was something i would NEVER do but somehow my goal posts have changed esp since my bf has been diagnosed with early menopause and is on the egg donor list.... she wud make a lovely mummy.
I'm also going to increase my hours at work as we will need money to pay for a full round of icsi and the past cycles have taken all our very small savings... 

All the best everyone and lots of     

to you all

Sallyy


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Morning ladies.

It's a  bfp!!!   We're so happy. We also feel so lucky. Thinking of you all.
Congratulations to all who also tested positive and lots, lots, lots of good luck to all of those who have to keep going...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

YIPPEEEEEEEEE lemonie a big big congrats to you wooop woooop         that is GREAT news ! you must be over the moon a sibling for your little one    .

All the very best 

take excellent care 

Sallyy


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you Sally.

I still can't believe it; we truly have been blessed.
How are you doing?


xxxxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

woooohhooooooo fantastic news lemonie. really pleased for you hunny! hope we all get the same result as you xx


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello girlies, 

It's a   for us!!!!  Can't quite believe it!

  to SO and Lemonie too - wooohoo!

BabyM


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

yay yay yay yay.........

     babymiracle thats fab news hunny xx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Baby M a big massive congrats to you       YAY YAY YAY YAY you must be over the mooooooooon! 
So pleased for you    wooop woop

Afm still no change will have to hope its my turn next time. Will test again OTD but don't think anything will change. Hey ho.

Lots of love and hope to all

Sallyy


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi ladies sadly its a bfn for us. Had a little cry and feel bit gutted. But it reminds me of what an absolute miracle ds is he is amazing and i am beyond blessed by him. Just wish this was easy for all of us and that we could all have a bit of knuckey and then be up the duff!!!!!!
Anyway we will try icsi one more time as soon as poss. tnite will be a kfc and then tommorow healthy eating resumes in prep for icsi number 2......

Congrats to all the bfps     to those healing from bfns and      to those still waiting. Really hope i read of more bfps on this thread.

Sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi sally

so sorry about your bfn hunny.    wishing you all the best for your icsi cycle next year. we could be joining you anyway. had a chat with dh over the weekend and weve decided to have an icsi cycle around feb/march time. i tested again today and got a bfn 12dp3dt..    all the best. xx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning ladies

Still a BFN for us 14dp3dt therefore really not looking good. will still test on monday.... xx


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

mel b so sorry hun it's S**t isn't it? really hope it changes for you     

sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

yep sure is sally

when do u plan your next tx? x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi mel b 

We are just doing our sums etc. If we can do it without eggshare we will do it  jan/feb if its egg share then it'll be feb/march. Just can't wait to get started again to be honest, but am now on a 2/3 month health spree to prep the body for a succesful round of icsi. Also exercise helps "lift my mood" as i have been quite down this week. 

How about you hun? how you doing? whats your plan?

love and hope

Sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi sally

yeah weve decided on fresh icsi feb/march. just ordered the zita west fertility guide and cd's to see if they can help..got them a bit cheaper off amazon, might also get the zita west vitamins etc.. i'll try anything to help.. want to try and get healthy supply of eggs for next time   . im like you very eager to get on with things but want to enjoy xmas now and wait for the horrid A/F! 

keep in touch sally stay strong and i'll look out for you next year.   

melanieb x


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Mel b and Vi just wanted to wish you all a happy festive season    hope its a good one for us all. DH parents have just given us the money for icsi cannot believe how generous they are. Wept when they phoned and told us they wanted to do that. REALLY HOPE we all get our bfps in 2011    

Stay in touch ladies 

Sallyy


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow Sallyy thats lovely news!!!

 Merry Christmas!! really do hope we all get our BFP'S in the new year!

love melanieb x


----------

